# Configuring a router to be a wireless access point



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2008)

i am having some problems configuring my wireeless home network - any help or advice would be appreciated.

i have a Linksys WAG325N modem router, which connects to the internet and connects to the office PC via cable - all this works fine.

i also use this Linksys WAG325N to provide a wireless network around the home - works OK with a PC upstairs (connecting to the internet wirelessly)- but the signal is marginal - and keeps dropping off. I have done the obvious things (like switching channels, etc) but no real improvement.

I now want to connect a 3rd device in another room - and it cant find the network signal / access point.

so - here is my question. do i simply go and buy a wireless access point (eg the Linksys WRE54G / WAP400N) - OR.... - can i use a "spare" wireless router and configure it to connect to the existing wireless network - and boost the signal / extend the range. 

I have a spare Linksys wireless router / modem (it's a WRT54GR) - but i cannot get it to connect to the internet wirelessly thru the existing network.

Hope all this make sense - can anyone adise on how to configure this

Thanx in advance


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That router doesn't offer that capability. You might look into 3rd party firmware, one of the most popular versions is DD-WRT. This adds a bunch of functionality, and also offers the ability to boost transmit signal power.

Another option for low signal strength is hi-gain antennas to replace the stock router antennas.


----------



## Paul L (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanx johnwill,

yes - i am coming to understand that this router (WRT54GR) cannot be configured as a wireless access point.

one more question, if i may, should this DD-WRT firmware be loaded into the "slave" router (ie the WRT54GR) or the main router linked to the internet ((WAG325N) - or both?

sorry to be thick

rgds


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It needs to be in the slave router, though you can use it on both ends. I'd start by tinkering with it on the secondary one and get that working.


----------

